# Is it too late to apply SOP to winterize lawn?



## DATAstrm (Jul 14, 2021)

I didn't manage to get my hands on SOP (https://www.homedepot.com/p/Sunshine-Harvest-40-lbs-Box-SOP-Fertilier-GSOP-40/316885116) until December. I'm in the Houston area.

Should I apply it to my Bermuda and Is it too late to apply for winterization purposes?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Is your grass still green?


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

We are in the 50s for the lows and high 70s during day, I say put a little out now. I'm still cutting and will probably have to until we get a decent front.


----------



## DATAstrm (Jul 14, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> Is your grass still green?


About 40% green? I stopped cutting a while ago and stopped watering very recently.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

i would just wait until Spring time to put it down as the lawn won't really be taking it into the roots and rhizomes for it to do any good and depending on how much rain you get over the Winter it may all just get washed away.


----------



## DATAstrm (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks!


----------

